# breeder in Indiana or Illinois area



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, not good at this, but if you go to the breeders thread, look up breeders in indaiana, there is a thread my Ljilly, that has some breeders posted,in in.,ill., oh.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

princess heidi said:


> Hello. Our prospective dam only had 3 puppies in her litter. We were five on the list. So we won't be getting our puppy from her.


I'm very sorry, you must be so disappointed. I think you are in a great area for wonderful dogs. Someone will see this and have good ideas for you. Here's one to check out..... This is going to be a very cool litter. (I have a puppy coming home next month that I've been waiting on for two years, or I would definitely be on the list for this litter ) They will be in Madison, WI. Here's the link:

About | Champion Line Golden Retrievers | Companion and Hunting Dogs | Golden Retriever Breeder | Madison, WI - Four Lakes Goldens

Here's another to check out:

http://www.goldencloverretrievers.com/sweetie.html

http://www.4seasonskennels.com/index.html


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe these are some of LJilly's suggestions from a previous thread....

Lakesyde Goldens
Julie & Cortney Corral
Wellington, OH USA 
[email protected]
lakesyde.com 
440 647-1020

Wylwind Goldens
Bruce & Ruth Wylie
Delaware, OH USA 
[email protected]
Wylwind Home Page 
740-881-5317


Aero-Jett Golden Retrievers
Vicki Sheets
Decatur, IL USA 62521 
[email protected]
(217) 420-1908

Argo Golden Retrievers
Sandy & Bob Cummings
Mokena, IL USA 60448 
[email protected]
Argo Goldens - Golden Retrievers 
708-479-8611

Everlore Golden Retrievers
Pat Quinn
Bloomington, IL USA 61704 
[email protected]
Everlore 

GoodHeart Golden Retrievers
Mary Lou Gerace
Mackinaw, IL USA 61755 
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/goodheart 

Lotto Golden Retrievers
Pat Berger
Bolingbrook, IL USA 60440 
[email protected]
Lotto 
(630) 759-2029

Shor'Line Golden Retrievers
Cynthia A. Binder
Hudson, IL USA 61748 
[email protected]
Shor'Line Golden Retrievers :: Golden Retrievers, Illinois Golden Retriever Breeder 
(309) 747-3100


Sundown Goldens
Pat Janes
Lockport, IL USA 60441 
[email protected]
815-729-0812


Anthem Golden Retrievers
Donna & Paul Ernst
Newbury, OH USA 44065 
[email protected]
ANTHEM Kennel - Our Story 
440-564-9222

GI-KI Goldens
Jan Whitaker
Cincinnati, OH USA 45248 
[email protected]
GI-KI Golden Retrievers 
513-598-5119


Shilo Goldens
Jennifer Krawsczyn
Pomeroy, OH USA 45769 
[email protected]
Shilo Golden Retrievers 
740-985-3975


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

thank you thank you thank you.
i have contacted four lakes and shilo so far.
i'm not so sad as i was this morning... feeling much better yay


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

the number for aero jett has been disconnected.
just to let you know. thanks


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

princess heidi said:


> thank you thank you thank you.
> i have contacted four lakes and shilo so far.
> i'm not so sad as i was this morning... feeling much better yay


I'm glad you feel a little better  A new project is just the thing to get your mind off it. You will find the puppy that is mean to be, keep us posted


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

nolefan.
can i ask you another question?
..at golden clover retrievers thelady has asked for a deposit and the dam is not preg yet..
...at four seasons, that is where jane only had 3 puppies and we were 5th on her list
...at four lakes, i am on her list.
would you give me your comment, or from anyone..
about giving a deposit before the dam is pregnant?
thank you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I rather like the four lakes litter


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I rather like the four lakes litter


I was 100% serious that if the litter I've waited and waited on (Two years!) hadn't come through for me that one of these puppies would have been coming to my house. I have chatted with both Jane and Wendy Biewer quite a bit (They were both so very kind and informative and wow, that Wendy is a character - love her ) and feel good about Abby being a great girl I absolutely love her look too - and given the fact that their sire is SuperDog, there's just no way you could miss with these puppies. They're going to be very special


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

princess heidi said:


> nolefan.
> can i ask you another question?
> ..at golden clover retrievers thelady has asked for a deposit and the dam is not preg yet..
> ...at four seasons, that is where jane only had 3 puppies and we were 5th on her list
> ...


Heidi, I PMed you. :wave:


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I sent you a PM as well :wavey:

The breeders I know put you on a waiting list but don't accept any deposits before the pregnancy is confirmed :wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nolefan said:


> I was 100% serious that if the litter I've waited and waited on (Two years!) hadn't come through for me that one of these puppies would have been coming to my house. I have chatted with both Jane and Wendy Biewer quite a bit (They were both so very kind and informative and wow, that Wendy is a character - love her ) and feel good about Abby being a great girl I absolutely love her look too - and given the fact that their sire is SuperDog, there's just no way you could miss with these puppies. They're going to be very special


Yep, had we still been looking for a puppy I'd be all over that Four Lakes litter-- Tito is such a super dog!


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I think Grangers breeder is getting ready to have her litter for this year.

Goldenstar Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Heidi,

If you have a shot at one of those Four Lakes pups they're talking about, send them the deposit. Don't even think twice about it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nolefan said:


> I have chatted with both Jane and Wendy Biewer quite a bit (They were both so very kind and informative and wow, that Wendy is a character - love her )


Wendy owns a half sister to Flip


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Wendy owns a half sister to Flip


Ha, then she must be good people  Honestly, I have family near her and I'm going to go up there (only in summer time unless they have a Packers ticket for me ) and make a point of meeting Wendy and her dogs in person. We've only emailed, but she couldn't have been any more sweet and helpful.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Her sister-in-law owns Sunfire Goldens, so Sunfire is in a lot of the Cheerio backgrounds.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What are you looking for in a dog? Are you looking for a nice well bred family pet, or a high drive dog to compete in things like hunt tests, agility, obedience?

What is your trainining experience, and style?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have met both Jane and Abby.. In fact we have discussed different sire's quite a bit.. I did tell her what a slug Tito is...(totally just kidding. Barb!)... 
I told her I knew who she was talking about and he is an awesome dog and it would be a wonderful breeding and just what she is looking for. Jane is a very nice lady!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito IS a slug....it's why they thought he'd be a perfect match for Abby, who can be a bit more busy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito IS a slug....it's why they thought he'd be a perfect match for Abby, who can be a bit more busy!


Titan scared her..... She wanted a breed dog...had to steer her gently away from some that were all talk and information that maybe the stud dog owner had not quite been forthcoming.. Tito was the perfect match:.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Titan scared her....


Yeah, people should be scared of Titan, what with that scary temperament and all  I was pretty sure he was going to clunk me over the head at night while I was sleeping with that shoe of his :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Yeah, people should be scared of Titan, what with that scary temperament and all  I was pretty sure he was going to clunk me over the head at night while I was sleeping with that shoe of his :


I think she was more worried that he was too busy.. even though we were at my son's visiting and went outside to meet them..lol so he was the typical excited gotta meet everyone golden..lol


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

A little bird told me that people were saying nice things about me here. So I had to check it out. I am completely new to this forum but not at all new to goldens. Thank you Nolfan, Hotel4dogs & Titan1 for your comments. I am very excited about the Abby x Titan litter expected this spring!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum FourLakes :wavey: I hope you will keep us posted on how Abby is doing this spring and hopefully you might have some fun photos to post! I think those puppies will be very special and would love for some forum members to get their hands on them  Then I would get to see all kinds of photos.... 

I do hope you will stick around, this forum needs people like you who can share your Golden experience with those of us who are new and trying to learn more. I've learned so much here and it really is a terrific resource.

We would love to see photos of your crew


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoops! It's the Abby x Tito litter expected this spirng. Duh. Tito and Titan so such similar spelling -- and also both great dogs!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Whoops! It's the Abby x Tito litter expected this spirng. Duh. Tito and Titan so such similar spelling -- and also both great dogs!


 
Maybe there should be a Titan litter as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome!! You did throw me off a bit when you said the Abby x Titan litter, LOL.
As you know, I'm very excited about the litter as well. They're going to be some amazing pups.




fourlakes said:


> Whoops! It's the Abby x Tito litter expected this spirng. Duh. Tito and Titan so such similar spelling -- and also both great dogs!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

We just got our puppy in Indianapolis last week from Hynds' Goldens. It was a large litter and there is a light golden female and a medium golden male left. They are 8 weeks old today. We loved the fact that the puppies were raised in the family's home and our puppy was nearly housebroken when she came home at 7 weeks. Let me know if you have any questions. We are really happy with the puppy and really like the family who bred her. 

Here is their link:
Breeders.NET


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is Clementine at 5 weeks


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Clementine is absolutely precious - (I absolutely love her name) you all must be so in love with her. 

I was wondering if her breeder gave you copies of her parents' health clearances? Hips, elbows, heart and the yearly eye check?


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Actually I'm not sure what paperwork we received, I haven't gone through it yet. My husband handled the paperwork when we were there (we had the first pick of all of the puppies and I was a little overwhelmed!). We haven't done the AKC paperwork either, I probably need to get on that, but with four kids and two dogs, plus working from home, it just hasn't been a priority. I remember talking to the breeder about it on one of our visits and she said they had clearances.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

smithfamily said:


> We just got our puppy in Indianapolis last week from Hynds' Goldens. It was a large litter and there is a light golden female and a medium golden male left. They are 8 weeks old today. We loved the fact that the puppies were raised in the family's home and our puppy was nearly housebroken when she came home at 7 weeks. Let me know if you have any questions. We are really happy with the puppy and really like the family who bred her.
> 
> Here is their link:
> Breeders.NET



per their site, "There is also no history or current problem with hips", I would steer clear from this breeder, just based on no mention of having done clearances. Hips are not the only clearances that need to be done.


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

did the dam and sire have clearances?
i can't take a puppy until after april 13th
we have a vacation planned and it wouldn't be good to put a puppy with g'ma
thank you thou for responding... !


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

did she give you the ''official names" of the mom and dad dog?
i'm not familiar w/terminology.. like their long AKC names?
we can look them up on OFFA.org
i know your busy... not trying to rush you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

jagmanbrg said:


> per their site, "There is also no history or current problem with hips", I would steer clear from this breeder, just based on no mention of having done clearances. Hips are not the only clearances that need to be done.



To be fair, we don't know for sure that all 4 clearances haven't been done. But it would be extremely important to ask to see proof on paper. If you call and ask questions politely, a reputable breeder will have zero problem showing you proof.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

princess heidi said:


> did the dam and sire have clearances?
> i can't take a puppy until after april 13th
> we have a vacation planned and it wouldn't be good to put a puppy with g'ma
> thank you thou for responding... !


Their phone number is listed on the breeders page or you can send an email from there. Honestly, I don't really know much about clearances, we have a 10 y.o. Golden we adopted a few years ago and didn't have much info. So it wasn't something that I was all that concerned about with the puppy, I remember the breeder talking about it, but it wasn't a huge priority for us and I didn't pay close attention. We focused more on the overall health and temperament of the parents and their previous litters. We also didn't want puppies raised in a kennel or barn, so that was another reason we chose this breeder. We aren't planning on breeding, we just wanted to add a family pet. I would contact the breeder directly, I'm sure she will be able to tell you whatever you want to know. Good luck with your search, it's so exciting! We are completely in love with our new addition and it's only been a week


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

fourlakes said:


> A little bird told me that people were saying nice things about me here. So I had to check it out. I am completely new to this forum but not at all new to goldens. Thank you Nolfan, Hotel4dogs & Titan1 for your comments. I am very excited about the Abby x Titan litter expected this spring!


Welcome to the forum! I hope you will hang around and post photos of the upcoming litter!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> A little bird told me that people were saying nice things about me here. So I had to check it out. I am completely new to this forum but not at all new to goldens. Thank you Nolfan, Hotel4dogs & Titan1 for your comments. I am very excited about the Abby x Titan litter expected this spring!


Jane meant the Abby x Tito litter..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Maybe there should be a Titan litter as well.


There will be a Titan litter in 2014 but with a date from NY.. He likes those blonde big city working girls..


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Welcome to the forum! I hope you will hang around and post photos of the upcoming litter!


Thank you for the welcome! I am not a big web person as a rule but this forum seems like a good thing. I will definitely post photos of the Abby X *TITO* litter.


----------

